# Removing scratch from vinyl windows



## A.W.Davis (Oct 17, 2006)

:furious:  One of my tile subs scratched a new vinyl window I installed in a bathroom remodel I am working on.

Is there any way to get the scratch out without seriously damaging the rest of the vinyl on the window.....like a buffer of some type?


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

How big is the scratch? Maybe some of that stuff that they make for eyeglasses if it's small.


----------



## A.W.Davis (Oct 17, 2006)

Its probably 6" long and isnt terribly deep, its just a minor surface scratch.

I will have to look into the eyeglass cleaner stuff.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

There is also stuff for aircraft canopies. Don't know much about it, I just paid the guy to fix it. May be the same stuff.


----------



## highlife77 (Oct 21, 2005)

try rubbing it down with a little denatured alcohol.


----------



## A.W.Davis (Oct 17, 2006)

highlife77 said:


> try rubbing it down with a little denatured alcohol.


 
Wont that haze the glossy finish on the vinyl?


----------



## A.W.Davis (Oct 17, 2006)

Teetorbilt said:


> There is also stuff for aircraft canopies. Don't know much about it, I just paid the guy to fix it. May be the same stuff.


So your saying that I can find somebody to fix the scratch? I am fine with that, I didnt realize there are actuall vinyl repairmen out there! Off to the phone book!


----------



## fvmerl (Jan 24, 2007)

*Vinyl window repair*

Is this one of the vinyl glass block windows (windows made of plastic)? Or is the window glass and the frame vinyl? I have fixed scratches on the plastic blocks using rubbing compound followed by polishing compound, the same as you get at an automotive store. I recently bought some HUT Ultra Gloss Plastic Polish. Haven't tried it yet but says it removes scratches and polishes Corian, synthetic marble, Plexiglass and Formica. Bought it at Woodcraft store and was $10 for 8 oz bottle.


----------



## fvmerl (Jan 24, 2007)

*Check this company*

Google Surface Specialists. They are all over the country EXCEPT where you are. Sorry. Give one of them a call and maybe they can lead you in the right direction. I have used them for about 10 years and they can fix a lot of abuse from subcontractors.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

Bar Keepers friend its like AJAX


----------

